# 89 Maxima SE Door Locks????



## airdrie5 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello everyone and thanks to all in advance for your help. I recently purchased a 1989 Maxima SE and it has the little keypad on the drivers and passengers door. How can I program them to work? When I push the "L" the doors lock fine.
Thanks again!
Cheers


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Are you good with electrical stuff such as soldering?? If not i'd say dealership


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

airdrie5 said:


> Hello everyone and thanks to all in advance for your help. I recently purchased a 1989 Maxima SE and it has the little keypad on the drivers and passengers door. How can I program them to work? When I push the "L" the doors lock fine.
> Thanks again!
> Cheers


look for silver/gold box behind the glovebox it has the master code on it.
to program it you'll need the instructions that are on dmad's cardomain page I think it's page 7


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

The silver box you seek is above the right kick panel (easiest to view lieing on your back in the right front floorboard. You will see three sets of numbers. The numbers that start with an "s" is the group you are after. This is your access code. Go to either keypad, start with the S button then enter the access code. If the keypad is good you will hear a 30 second long beep. You will have to enter your own code during this time. If the system is working properly, you should be able to use the system by depressing the S button and entering your code. Good Luck.


----------



## airdrie5 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Thanks everyone!*

Thanks! Works excellent now!


----------

